# Atomic Waste Barrel-Drop



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys!

A few weeks i started thinking about a new pneumatic prop. Something like a falling/dropping barrel (dropping towards the haunt-visitor).

I asked for some hints (some of you might have seen the thread: Pneumatic-question) but i'm still waiting for an answer.

Time is running out so i tested a few small wood-models... then i stopped playing with toys, took some steel and a welder and started welding some metal together:finger:

Heres the Result, my Atomic Waste Barrel-Dropper. I used a PicoBoo Controller, two green Nano LED Spots from Frightprops and a Eurolite N-10 fogmachine (should be similar to a chauvet hurricane 700...)

First step: I needed a rack, massive enough to carry a 55gal steeldrum!
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_023.jpg
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_024.jpg

Attached two 0.62" bore, 1.9 stroke Cylinders.
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_025.jpg
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_026.jpg

First test: Weldseam tooooo weak, cylinders not powerful enough, so i ordered two ~1.5" bore, 1.9 stroke cylinders and mounting material










I put some new bars together for thy cylinder mounting.
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_029.jpg








http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_033.jpg
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_034.jpg

Secured the upper barrel with two chains (visitors should not be crushed) and sprayed the barrels with radioactive-signs (blacklight-active marker-spray )
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_031.jpg








http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_011.jpg








http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_017.jpg
http://hauntfx.eu/external/barrel_prop_018.jpg

Here are two short videos. first one shows a friend of mine. i abused him to activate the prop (not the final programming of the movement..)
second video is a short dark, blacklight-version of the function.











hope you like it and understand my kraut-english!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that drop is going to startle some folks The night shot is really pretty in a good scary way.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty dang cool!
Nice work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would def be startled, niiiice!


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

THX so far!

Is there anything you would change to make it better?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^The markings glow, you have green fog, the barrel makes a startling noise - nope, don't think you need to change a thing unless you want to add a soundtrack of sloshing liquid so people think something is about to come pouring out of the barrel.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Really nice. Your glow in the dark paint is very strong which is cool. So often, glow in the dark paint is kind of a faint glow.


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

The Glow in the dark paint is actually wood marking spray from the local hardwarestore.
it shines so bright because its illuminated by a 400W UV-Floodlight but yes its very shiny 

Thanks!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nicely done! I'm sure it scared plenty of TOT's!


----------

